# Help identifying this weed



## robdnet (Jul 23, 2019)

I've been pulling them but the "root" is white and pretty sure I'm not getting it all.

New to the forum but loving then info.

Thanks,


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

Do you have any Crape Myrtles nearby?
It looks just like a Crape Myrtle shoot.


----------



## robdnet (Jul 23, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> Do you have any Crape Myrtles nearby?
> It looks just like a Crape Myrtle shoot.


Yes, Sir. Three of them near by. Never thought about them. No wonder weed search didn't find anything. Thanks so much.


----------



## Dawgvet (Jul 2, 2019)

That means there is root under there; so until you dig it up, sprouts will keep coming up. 
Or you can sever the root from the mother plant and keep cutting the sprouts off. It will eventually run out of energy to keep sprouting.


----------



## robdnet (Jul 23, 2019)

Dawgvet said:


> That means there is root under there; so until you dig it up, sprouts will keep coming up.
> Or you can sever the root from the mother plant and keep cutting the sprouts off. It will eventually run out of energy to keep sprouting.


I'm going to try and dig them up this weekend. Thank you so much for your help.


----------

